# Mans best friend, to shoot or not to shoot



## sideKahr (Oct 15, 2014)

Okay, the scenario: 

The S has HTF. For whatever reason, fire, flood, riots, you have to bug out. You have a secondary safe place, perhaps with relatives across the town/county/state. But because of fuel shortage the authorities have restricted auto traffic to essential personnel only, and you ain't one. So you're walking, maybe for a few days. Prudence dictates staying off the roads. Perhaps a mixture of daylight/night travel along trails/streams depending on your route and the hazards along it.

This may seem trivial, but how are you going to handle dogs enroute. Crossing peoples property/farm fields will draw attention from these guys, maybe aggressive attention. Dogs never liked me much when I was wearing a pack. If you have young kids with you this is a serious danger. Do you shoot them? Folks tend to get mad when you shoot their dogs. Pepper spray? What if there's more than one, big ones.

I don't have a good answer.


----------



## Hemi45 (May 5, 2014)

If it's a threat, dispatch it. If it's barking behind a fence, or keeping it's distance while it harasses you - just keep moving.


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

I believe roaming packs of abandoned dogs will be a real problem. Hungry and with no fear of humans, they will be dangerous. I believe putting them down quietly and efficiently is the best thing to do. Possibly subsonic .22 ammo and a revolver may be a good method.


----------



## chemikle (Feb 16, 2015)

but if the dog is something like caucasian shepherd than .22 wont help


----------



## Arklatex (May 24, 2014)

First off, try not to trespass. If you trespass on my property and then shoot one of my dogs for doing its job. You pay heavy consequences... My pack minds and would not be out roaming unless I was with them on a hunt.

BUT. Feral and aggressive dogs will be put down humanely. I can see them being a big problem. Especially in the big cities. 

Side thought. What about feral cats. They could easily have a major impact on small game, they already do but it will be worse in SHTF. They get rabbits and squirrels all the time.


----------



## paraquack (Mar 1, 2013)

That why they made bigger ammo. I share Slippy's concern. In Africa, 
packs of wild dogs have been documented to use one nice puppy type to lure 
people into a trap. I'd be ready to put down any and all wild dogs, even if they 
don't seem aggressive. But "wild" children scare me more.


----------



## sideKahr (Oct 15, 2014)

You can't shoot the cats, for sure, or the rodent problem, with subsequent disease, will become unmanageable. Black plague is endemic in the western US.


----------



## Chipper (Dec 22, 2012)

Remember some people think of their dog like a kid. How will you know if it's a stray, threat or a guard dog doing his job. SOMEBODY shoots our dog for any reason they WILL get shot in return without a second thought. The best choice would be to pass by and try to be unnoticed. Only shoot the dog in self defense as a last resort if it's chewing on you. Then get the heck out of the area fast. The natives will be on their way and won't be happy.

The bigger problem will be all the sheople trying to get someplace. Shooting the game and taking resources and contaminating the rest others are counting on. This has been covered many times in past threads. 

Cats taste like bacon when cooked over an open fire. Far tastier then any rabbit or squirrel. One of the best and easiest resources available in an emergency. Plus no one cares.


----------



## Arklatex (May 24, 2014)

Thanks Chipper. I never et a cat except that one time at the Chinese buffet. It tasted more like teriyaki than bacon though. Thanks for the heads up! 

HERE KITTY KITTY KITTY, CLIQ CLIQ CLIQ...


----------



## Medic33 (Mar 29, 2015)

Slippy said:


> I believe roaming packs of abandoned dogs will be a real problem. Hungry and with no fear of humans, they will be dangerous. I believe putting them down quietly and efficiently is the best thing to do. Possibly subsonic .22 ammo and a revolver may be a good method.


you know what we call those in a shtf?

LUNCH


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

Slippy said:


> I believe roaming packs of abandoned dogs will be a real problem. Hungry and with no fear of humans, they will be dangerous. I believe putting them down quietly and efficiently is the best thing to do. Possibly subsonic .22 ammo and a revolver may be a good method.


:77:Ease up people, I didn't say I was going to shoot YOUR dogs. I said "roaming packs of abandoned dogs". :surrender:


----------



## Medic33 (Mar 29, 2015)

well if there is more than one or one really nasty mean one it is still going to be lunch.


----------



## 1skrewsloose (Jun 3, 2013)

See Asian cookbook, "101 Ways to WOK your Dog".


----------



## Medic33 (Mar 29, 2015)

it's not that bad really.


----------



## GTGallop (Nov 11, 2012)

I don't care what form the threat takes.

Goal #1 is to move through unnoticed, undetected.

Goal #2 is to move through out of range of an attack in case you are detected.

Goal #3 Distance is your friend, engage all hostiles on your terms at a distance that gives you the upper hand, not them.


----------



## Jakthesoldier (Feb 1, 2015)

Pepper spray is a good medium between killing and being killed.


----------



## paraquack (Mar 1, 2013)

While pepper spray will probably work, you are most likely postponing the eventual solution. It could be a friend or a loved one who runs into that dog later on.


----------



## Boss Dog (Feb 8, 2013)

Keep your distance while traveling, ignore yappy dogs but if they charge plug'em. Free rangers are a definite hazard, responsible and smart dog owners will be keeping their own close by and under control. A watch/guard dog has no business in the woods. They should be kept close to the house to be a deterrent and part of the early warning system. Smart dog owners will know this. Got to get a silencer...


----------

